# Bull



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have a large Angus bull I need to get rid of, has anyone butchered a 5-6yr old bull for all hamburger ? Only alternative is sale barn and I'd rather have him in the freezer ..


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes I have done that. That is what would happen to the bull if you take him to the auction.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds like a bunch of bull.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I know of two people in my area that will keep one bull in their group of feeders cattle , just for their own freezer. It will have a stronger flavor, and they like it better that way. Now I'm talking about a young bull. A 5 - 6 year old might be getting tough.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I’ve heard if you can casterate him then wait a few months the smell should go away. I personally wouldn’t care for hamburgers or sausages the meat they sell in the store isn’t any better.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've heard that you can mix a bulls ground beef in with a cows and kinda blend it to even out the taste


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

it might be the best hamburger you ever ate

we have had our bulls butchered and they are just fine


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

He will be taken in Monday, thanks everyone..


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

I would not put the tenderloin and ribeye into hamburger


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nothing strong tasting about the one I had killed. My wife hates grass fed so he had 60 days or more grain in him. We saved tender loin it was ok but a bit tougher than a older cow we just killed this year.


----------

